# Autodesk® Quantity Takeoff إستمتع بحساب الكميات مع شروحات فيديو والبرنامج والكراك



## حسن جليلاتي (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]Autodesk® Quantity Takeoff [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]كل مايتعلق ببرنامج [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]إستمتع بحساب الكميات مع شروحات فيديو والبرنامج والكراك [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] Autodesk Quantity Takeoff [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]



info:
Autodesk® Quantity Takeoff cost estimating software helps cost estimators collect and synchronize multiformat design data and high-quality images, providing comprehensive support and enabling a smoother design-to-cost workflow. Use Autodesk Quantity Takeoff to leverage property data to automatically or manually measure, count, and price various building objects.
System Requirements

* Microsoft® Windows® XP Professional or Microsoft® Windows Vista® operating system
* Intel® Pentium® 4 processor, 800 MHz 32-bit(x86) or 64-bit(x64) (faster processor recommended)
* 2 GB RAM (4 GB or more recommended)
* 550 MB free disk space for installation
* 1,024 x 768 XVGA color display
* Microsoft® Internet Explorer® 6 or higher
* Mouse, trackball, or compatible pointing device

Autodesk® Quantity Takeoff software enables the effective quantification of design data for use in estimating construction costs, enabling you to collect and synchronize design data and streamline cost-estimation processes.[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]Autodesk® Quantity Takeoff 2010 Update 1[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]http://usa.autodesk.com/adsk/servlet/ps/dl/item?siteID=123112&id=15407782&linkID=10381885[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]DOWNLOAD LINKS


http://www.megaupload.com/?d=L50DYFU9 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=2NL34U80 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=QJOHFGE4 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=FVIUJMSL 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=RH0X1PZR 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=MDG3JOV0 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ILVC4OH5 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=P2M3GXMT 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=BIN8INER 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=1H4FKBEQ 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=OS5849DO 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=WZVCZEP7 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ZOFWFRMO
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=T6AIK6RN 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=I3BB4XTN 
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=RZAHWRSU[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
​


----------



## حسن جليلاتي (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*[FONT=&quot]autodesk Quantity Take off 2010 Crack

http://rapidshare.com/files/23224925...t._.x32bit.rar [/FONT]*


----------



## حسن جليلاتي (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*Autodesk® Quantity Takeoff 2010 Update 1*

*[FONT=&quot]Autodesk® Quantity Takeoff 2010 Update 1[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]http://usa.autodesk.com/adsk/servlet/ps/dl/item?siteID=123112&id=15407782&linkID=10381885[/FONT]*​


----------



## حسن جليلاتي (11 نوفمبر 2010)

هل تعلم ان استخدام هذا البرنامج حول عملية حصر الكميات واعداد المذكرة الحسابية واعداد الفواتير والمستخلصات 
وتسعير المشاريع وحساب الكلف الى متعة كبيرة


----------



## حسن جليلاتي (11 نوفمبر 2010)

شاهد فيديو تعليم البرنامج الرائع جدا والذي سيغير وجه الهندسة 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sZfzRtio9jw

​ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TUc3o7xpMPU​ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3nTKZQrLV_c&feature=channel​


----------



## حسن جليلاتي (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*قناة رائعة جدا من يوتيوب لتعليم برنامج حصر الكميات بواسطة اوتوكاد
http://www.youtube.com/ideateinc#g/c/C97DDE19ACA68EAA

*


----------



## حسن جليلاتي (11 نوفمبر 2010)

ارجو تثبيت هذا الموضوع نظرا لأهميته الكبيرة جدا وحتى يتسنى لكل المهندسين الاطلاع على الموضوع والمشاركة فيه
لكل مهندس فهو يختصر الوقت 
ويمكن اعداد جداول كميات عن طريق البرنامج وعمل حصر كميات مدنية وانشائية وكهرباء وميكانيك ومعماري


----------



## حسن جليلاتي (11 نوفمبر 2010)

ttp://rapidshare.com/files/141649565/Autodesk.rar
هذا كراك لكل برامج اوتوكاد 2010


----------



## حسن جليلاتي (11 نوفمبر 2010)

وهذا فيديو تعليمي باللغة العربية لبرنامج حصر الكميات الرائع جدا من اعداد المهندس هشام حسن جزاه الله خيرا

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uASBLqpF9CA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9I1lrRzKqsk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ErEqyzSs7Ds


----------



## Mastermind_00 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

اخي العزيز 
جزاك الله كل الخير
ولكن لي استفسار بسيط
هل جربت الكراك المرفق ام انه منقول ؟
لان هذا البرنامج لم يثبت وجود كراك ناجح له حتى الآن
نرجو الافادة
وجزاكم الله كل الخير على مجهوادتكم


----------



## حسن جليلاتي (11 نوفمبر 2010)

لايوجد ردود هل أستمر أو انسحب


----------



## m66666677 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

Thanks a lot


----------



## nizar_mahameed (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*الروابط لا تعمل*

الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## مها محمد محمد (12 نوفمبر 2010)

الروابط لا تعملللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل


----------



## حسن جليلاتي (12 نوفمبر 2010)

الروابط كلها تعمل واقوم الان بتحضير فيديو من اعدادي لاحتراف البرنامج الاهم لكل مهندس والاسهل


----------



## Mastermind_00 (12 نوفمبر 2010)

Mastermind_00 قال:


> اخي العزيز
> جزاك الله كل الخير
> ولكن لي استفسار بسيط
> هل جربت الكراك المرفق ام انه منقول ؟
> ...




اخي العزيز لم تجب عن سؤالي

وفعلا عند فتح احد الروابط يظهر التالي
*Unfortunately, the link you have clicked is not available.*​ *Reasons for this may include:* - Invalid link - The file has been deleted because it was violating our Terms of service.


----------



## m_owies (12 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع 
ارجو رفع الكراك الى موقع 4shared لو امكنك


----------



## انس870 (12 نوفمبر 2010)

لأسف، الارتباط الذي نقرت فوقه غير متاح. 

الروابط اعلاه لا تعمل , ونرجو اعادة رفعها ان أمكن ... وكل التحية ...


----------



## Kurdistan Eng (12 نوفمبر 2010)

Links of the program are not active,please re-upload the program by Mediafire, thank you for your upload​


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (12 نوفمبر 2010)

حسن جليلاتي قال:


> الروابط كلها تعمل



روابط تحميل البرنامج لا تعمل
Unfortunately, the link you have clicked is not available.​


----------



## mohamed saad attia (12 نوفمبر 2010)

الروابط لا تعمل و شكرا


----------



## حسن جليلاتي (12 نوفمبر 2010)

في الحقيقة اريد من جميع المهندسين استخدام هذا البرنامج الرائع لأنني شخصيا كل عملي الأن في السعودية في شركة مقاولات كبيرة يعتمد عليه ولكن النسخة التي أعمل بها في الشركة هي نسخة اصلية اشترتها الشركة من اوتوديسك


----------



## mohy_y2003 (12 نوفمبر 2010)

nizar_mahameed قال:


> الروابط لا تعمل


 



مها محمد محمد قال:


> الروابط لا تعملللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللل


 



mastermind_00 قال:


> اخي العزيز لم تجب عن سؤالي
> 
> وفعلا عند فتح احد الروابط يظهر التالي
> *unfortunately, the link you have clicked is not available.*​ *reasons for this may include:* - invalid link - the file has been deleted because it was violating our terms of service.


 


m_owies قال:


> شكرا على الموضوع
> ارجو رفع الكراك الى موقع 4shared لو امكنك


 



انس870 قال:


> لأسف، الارتباط الذي نقرت فوقه غير متاح.
> 
> الروابط اعلاه لا تعمل , ونرجو اعادة رفعها ان أمكن ... وكل التحية ...


 



kurdistan eng قال:


> links of the program are not active,please re-upload the program by mediafire, thank you for your upload​







hany ahmed omar قال:


> روابط تحميل البرنامج لا تعمل
> 
> 
> unfortunately, the link you have clicked is not available.​






mohamed saad attia قال:


> الروابط لا تعمل و شكرا


 



حسن جليلاتي قال:


> في الحقيقة اريد من جميع المهندسين استخدام هذا البرنامج الرائع لأنني شخصيا كل عملي الأن في السعودية في شركة مقاولات كبيرة يعتمد عليه ولكن النسخة التي أعمل بها في الشركة هي نسخة اصلية اشترتها الشركة من اوتوديسك


 
اخي الكريم جميع الاعضاء ردودهم تقول ان الروابط لا تعمل فنرجو من حضرتك مشكوراً ارفاق روابط بديله تعمل حتي يتسني للسادة الاعضاء الاستفاده من هذا الموضوع القيم 

وجزاك الله خيراً علي مجهودك وخدمتك لاخوانك المهندسين 
في انتظار الروابط البديله في اقرب فرصه ان شاء الله 

م محيي الدين محمــــــــــــد


----------



## الشخيبي (13 نوفمبر 2010)

حسن جليلاتي قال:


> *[font=&quot]
> [/font]*
> 
> *[font=&quot]autodesk® quantity takeoff [/font]**[font=&quot]كل مايتعلق ببرنامج [/font]*​ *[font=&quot]إستمتع بحساب الكميات مع شروحات فيديو والبرنامج والكراك [/font]**[font=&quot] autodesk quantity takeoff [/font]**[font=&quot][/font]*​ *[font=&quot]
> ...



أخي الروابط متعطلة.. كما أبلغ عنها بعض الأعضاء..


----------



## Ayman (13 نوفمبر 2010)

البرنامج جيد و متوافق مع انظمة ال BIM
الروابط منقولة:

http://hotfile.com/dl/81708247/addaadd/AUTODESK.QUANTITY.TAKEOFF.V2011-ISO.part01.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/81708253/739f0d7/AUTODESK.QUANTITY.TAKEOFF.V2011-ISO.part02.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/81708250/0c59440/AUTODESK.QUANTITY.TAKEOFF.V2011-ISO.part03.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/81708251/a5f9839/AUTODESK.QUANTITY.TAKEOFF.V2011-ISO.part04.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/81708258/bdb6ebd/AUTODESK.QUANTITY.TAKEOFF.V2011-ISO.part05.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/81709519/be4b2fe/AUTODESK.QUANTITY.TAKEOFF.V2011-ISO.part06.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/81708248/9f36247/AUTODESK.QUANTITY.TAKEOFF.V2011-ISO.part07.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/81708256/d9f3a4f/AUTODESK.QUANTITY.TAKEOFF.V2011-ISO.part08.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/81708252/15d0419/AUTODESK.QUANTITY.TAKEOFF.V2011-ISO.part09.rar.html




Download Fileserve
http://www.fileserve.com/file/awjv25C/AUTODESK.QUANTITY.TAKEOFF.V2011-ISO.part01.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/dZCQsMw/AUTODESK.QUANTITY.TAKEOFF.V2011-ISO.part02.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/6hcyZdM/AUTODESK.QUANTITY.TAKEOFF.V2011-ISO.part03.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/xP6pCBE/AUTODESK.QUANTITY.TAKEOFF.V2011-ISO.part04.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/BJJwkVv/AUTODESK.QUANTITY.TAKEOFF.V2011-ISO.part05.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/kcbVyY2/AUTODESK.QUANTITY.TAKEOFF.V2011-ISO.part06.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/5Zf63XG/AUTODESK.QUANTITY.TAKEOFF.V2011-ISO.part07.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/gs7atgR/AUTODESK.QUANTITY.TAKEOFF.V2011-ISO.part08.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/2d7JwWX/AUTODESK.QUANTITY.TAKEOFF.V2011-ISO.part09.rar

Download Filesonic
http://www.filesonic.com/file/31106793/AUTODESK.QUANTITY.TAKEOFF.V2011-ISO.part01.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/31106517/AUTODESK.QUANTITY.TAKEOFF.V2011-ISO.part02.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/31106497/AUTODESK.QUANTITY.TAKEOFF.V2011-ISO.part03.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/31106727/AUTODESK.QUANTITY.TAKEOFF.V2011-ISO.part04.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/31106509/AUTODESK.QUANTITY.TAKEOFF.V2011-ISO.part05.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/31106777/AUTODESK.QUANTITY.TAKEOFF.V2011-ISO.part06.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/31106903/AUTODESK.QUANTITY.TAKEOFF.V2011-ISO.part07.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/31106911/AUTODESK.QUANTITY.TAKEOFF.V2011-ISO.part08.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/31106785/AUTODESK.QUANTITY.TAKEOFF.V2011-ISO.part09.rar


----------



## زعيم الاسكندرية (13 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،
اليكم روابط بديلة​http://hotfile.com/dl/81707269/d400509/adeskqto2011-iso_avaxhome.ru.part1.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/81707268/2e31dad/adeskqto2011-iso_avaxhome.ru.part2.rar.html
http://hotfile.com/dl/81707265/757fb5f/adeskqto2011-iso_avaxhome.ru.part3.rar.html


http://www.fileserve.com/file/hK945EW/adeskqto2011-iso_avaxhome.ru.part1.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/udEg435/adeskqto2011-iso_avaxhome.ru.part2.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/7TsSWqM/adeskqto2011-iso_avaxhome.ru.part3.rar


http://www.filesonic.com/file/31105879/adeskqto2011-iso_avaxhome.ru.part1.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/31105899/adeskqto2011-iso_avaxhome.ru.part2.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/31105223/adeskqto2011-iso_avaxhome.ru.part3.rar

password
www.AvaxHome.ru

تعليمات الفك والتثبيت
*Downloaded from hotfile, burned and installed. In install.txt included they forgot to specify the code. Use 242C1. You can install using 000-00000000 as serial and 00000 as code. The keygenerator don't works ( only x64 for win 7 is working ) . At this stage you can try for 30 days

*You can burn a DVD or you can use software like Ultraiso to extract on HD the ******* of the iso file. You can use the extracted files after, to burn a DVD or to install the software from HD. Don't use this option if the iso is a bootable CD or DVD but for data is the same. 
*


.*
 ​


----------



## Ayman (13 نوفمبر 2010)

سبقتك يا زعيم .. يبدو انك منشغل بالانتخابات


----------



## Hany Ahmed Omar (13 نوفمبر 2010)

زعيم الاسكندرية قال:


> تعليمات الفك والتثبيت
> * the keygenerator don't works ( only x64 for win 7 is working ) . At this stage you can try for 30 days
> 
> 
> ...




على الويندوز 7 بس :83: :82:
ياريت يا زعيم تتصرف لنا ف الموضوع ده وتشوف لنا حاجة تشتغل على اجهزتنا اللي مش عليها 
ويندوز 7​


----------



## احمدهارون (22 نوفمبر 2010)

dears
the links is not working, specially part3, i download parts 1&2 and waiting for part 3
regards & thanks


----------



## سنا الإسلام (23 نوفمبر 2010)

تم التثبيت بهذا الرابط

*مثبــت:* متجدد : ارشيف خاص بجميع شروحات الفيديو بالقسم المدنى ‏(




1 2 3 4 5 6 7)

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## Jamal (23 نوفمبر 2010)

الموقع محجوب هل من امكانية الرفع على 4shared


----------



## عبدالكريم الحداد (3 ديسمبر 2010)

ارجو تحميل كراك 2011 فقط مع الشكر


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (11 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## eljumbazy143 (4 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم يامهندسينا الاكفاء


----------



## noor-noor (13 أغسطس 2011)

يا اخوان كيف نحصل ع البرنامج؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟لو سمحتم


----------



## a1h1m1e1d2000 (13 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا اخي الفاضل


----------



## eng_es84 (5 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا
بس الشرح انجليزى 
يريت لو تكرمت وتنزله عربى علشان الشرح العربى مش شغال


----------



## wagih khalid (7 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا والروابط لا تعمل
:19:
​


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (8 مايو 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## علاء قمر (18 مارس 2014)

* ممكن autodesk Quantity Take off 2013 Crack*:11:


----------



## hammar51 (19 مارس 2014)

بارك الله فيكم​


----------

